# The one-ear-cat



## Rosane (Jan 31, 2010)

Nowadays Bart is a beautiful and healthy black and white cat. However, 3 years ago he was not like this.
I used to feed a group of cats which lived in a park. On a Friday afternoon, when I was feeding them, I met Bart for the first time: he was seriously injured, dirty, starving and exhausted. He was just a 2-month-old kitten. One of his ears was hanging on his head and big part of his fur was gone.  
A friend of mine helped me to rescue him and a vet who lived near the park provided the first aid and told us that she would have to remove his ear. After that he had to be sent to a clinic where he would stay for eight days. 
What really worried me was that we had to find someone who could adopt him. 
By that time, I had already adopted Lisa and my husband said that we couldn't adopt Bart because we lived in a small apartment.
I took some pictures of Bart and e-mailed everybody in my contact list. No answers. Prejudice I thought to myself. Who would adopt a 'impaired' animal???
On the sixth day after the rescue, my husband got home, called me and said: ' Look no more. We will bring him home. He will stay with us'. Relief!!! I got so happy that started crying like a child.
Bart came home on a Saturday morning. Lisa, tried to show him she was the boss but that lasted just 24 hours. 
Bart is the most sweet cat I have ever met. He is so special that people usually don't see that one of his ears is missing. 
What really happened to him we don't know for sure. He was probably attacked by a dog or any other animal. Anyway he was brave! Another kitten wouldn't have survived. He did. Maybe because he had to part of our family.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Awwwe! :luv


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay! to you for saving him! I think he's quite handsome!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He's grown up happy and confident.


----------



## Rosane (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for your words guys!
Bart thanks too!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

adorable story, but awful. At least it had a wonderful ending.


----------

